# Help



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

How do I delete my account ???


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 28, 2012)

Why? If you want to leave this forum, just stop signing on, you have only made 3 posts, and its not like there is any personal information about you on here.

But my advice to you is this: Hang around for a while, have a read, and work out who is who, and how/where you can fit in. I think you'll learn a lot. I know I have.


----------



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks I will do that, can you tell me ow to delete polls?


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 28, 2012)

One of the mods may be able to delete it for you, if necessary, otherwise just leave it and it'll fade away into anonymity...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw the poll you did. It's ok, like FlyboyJ said, hang around and read whats already here. Believe me, there is a TON of information already posted. If you want to know something and don't want to post it, shoot someone an instant message. This site has the best moderators in the world and everyone is willing to help.

Hang in there.....


----------

